# The sin and danger of lacking love (Thomas E. Peck)



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 19, 2019)

Referring to the church at Ephesus, Thomas E. Peck writes:

The habit of love (which is "the fulfilling of the law") had not grown in strength as the fervor declined. This is a dangerous symptom, both in the individual believer and in a church, and the church of Ephesus is more severely threatened (threatened even with extinction) than that of Thyatira, in which the opposite state of things existed; in which the Saviour commends the active ministry of love, and rebukes the want of zeal against error.

Thomas E. Peck, ‘The Apocalypse. No. II. Prophetic Pictures of the Church Visible and Invisible’ in _Miscellanies of Rev. Thomas E. Peck, D.D., LL.D., Professor of Theology in the Union Theological Seminary in Virginia_, ed. T. C. Johnson (3 vols, Richmond VA: The Presbyterian Committee of Publication, 1896), 2: 182.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

